# 1935? Colson Motorbike



## elginkid (Apr 17, 2011)

This bike came home with the Fleet.  It's interesting in that it had the shiny rain gutter fenders, but they were chromed instead of SS.  Also, I first thought these were Lobdell double drop center rims, but upon closer inspection, they appear to be double drop centers, but they're rounded on the edge in a way that the Lobdell rims that I'm used to aren't.  What are they?  

Wes


----------



## irene_crystal (Apr 17, 2011)

Not sure about your questions, but it sure a cool looking bike that I would love to own! Congratulations on the find!


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 17, 2011)

Should this bike have 28" wheels and tires? I see daylight between the fenders and tires.


----------



## elginkid (Apr 17, 2011)

It's possible, I'm not sure, but the balloon tires are so flat, and so mashed it's hard to tell.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks to be 26", I think the rear tire like he said has a very large flat spot all the rest of the spacing seems right. This is one I had for a while. Looks like about the same setup.


----------



## slick (Apr 17, 2011)

Great find. I have a 1935 Colson Flyer as well. Mine was a 28". It's too bad those snakewall tires are in bad shape! Still a great buy!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 17, 2011)

PM sent...


----------

